# Emoloyment sponsorship in italy



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have any idea what internet site should I go to search for job employment in Italy that sponsors an employee?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

If I knew I will be millionaire by now, is going to take you more than simple Internet search to find an sponsor. Good Luck to you.


----------

